# Google Maps is now available for the NES.



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=37.416595,-122.077932&spn=0.052082,0.09244&t=8&z=14


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

I love how they stole the graphics and music from Dragon Warrior.. I used to love that game as a kid..


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

This is amazing.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

http://maps.google.com/?t=8

Makes you kind nostalgic doesn't it?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for stealing my thread... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21878-google-maps-is-now-available-for-the-nes/


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Thanks for stealing my thread... http://rootzwiki.com...le-for-the-nes/


Your definition of stealing is off. I simply made a thread like yours. My search returned no results and I failed to notice the threat you posted so went ahead and made my own. I apologize if my thread offends you. I suggest you get over it. That is all.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Tahl said:


> I love how they stole the graphics and music from Dragon Warrior.. I used to love that game as a kid..


This is awesome. Totally brings back memories of Dragon Warrior


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I love that they converted the photos to 8-bit too. My house looks awesome!


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> This is awesome. Totally brings back memories of Dragon Warrior


This really makes me want to play it again. I may have to dig up one of the original 4 NES versions for some major nostalgia. I'm not proud to admit that I still have some sega master system cards and cartridges laying around still. RIP system, you will be missed.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Tahl said:


> This really makes me want to play it again. I may have to dig up one of the original 4 NES versions for some major nostalgia. I'm not proud to admit that I still have some sega master system cards and cartridges laying around still. RIP system, you will be missed.


Dragon Warrior would seem more awesome if you played the Japanese version with the famicom adapter. I found mine sitting in the closet collecting dust


----------

